

A SaaSy SAP vs. Salesforce debate: Is Benioff overestimating his platform? - parker
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=8376

======
edw519
"Is Benioff overestimating his platform?"

No!

SaaS was an extremely viable platform in the 60's and 70's (remember
timesharing) before the cost of hardware and software plummetted. Now that the
cost has plummetted even more and the pipes are much bigger, we've come full
circle (thin clients = dumb terminals), and this idea makes more sense than
ever. The critical path, as always, will be good software. Great news for us.

